# Lucky has been gone a year



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This will not be as eloquent or as long as my wonderful boy deserves. I cant type this at home so I'm doing on my lunch hour at work. Lucky my best friend has been gone a year . I miss him so much I cant stand it. I think I'm going to have to stop b/c I'm tearing up and my door is open. Lucky buddy I love you so much. Give Daisy a kiss for me. I miss you both. Thank you for being there and being the best dog I could ever asked for. Please watch over us.
Love
Mom


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry. Can't believe it has been a year already. Sending hugs!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lucky and Daisy will always watch over you in all your new chapters in life. I'm sure they won't miss a thing and will be taking turns checking in.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I understand. I wish I didn't. I'm so sorry


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Lucky was indeed lucky to have a human who loved him so dearly and I'm sure he knew that and is happy to see other dogs getting that chance with you


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I know how bad you hurt, really I do. I'm 3 months into my loss and while it's not as hard as it was the first month, it's still very tough. I'm so very sorry that Lucky is gone but I know you'll all be together again someday. Until then, you have to find consolation by remembering the good times. Lucky was indeed a lucky pup to have had such a loving Mom.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's hard to lose them.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hugs, it's just so hard.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words. I know all of you have experienced this and it sucks. Here is the only place people don't look at me like I'm crazy. Ive cried more in the last three days then I have since the day he left us.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I am sorry. I know how rough it can be. I still miss Heidi and she has been gone more than two years now, but it gets easier. Take care of you.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart hurts for you Daisy & Lucky's Mom. Its hard to think that its already a year since you said goodbye to your beautiful boy. Its so hard to lose them and its so hard to stop missing them, and the later may just be impossible. We can only hope with time remembering will bring smiles instead of tears. Lucky would want that for you. Thinking of you. Hugs!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

It feels like your heart is being torn out of your body, doesn't it? No, we don't think you are crazy because most of us know how much it hurts to lose one of our beloved pets. I am so very, very sorry and hope your happy memories of Lucky and Daisy will bring you peace.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Those we love don't go away,
They walk beside us every day,
Unseen, unheard, but always near,
Still loved, still missed, forever dear.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Newlie ,Gator Bytes and Kelbonc I appreciate your words. I was avoiding being on the site bc on Sunday and through those days before I posted I was crying. Dh doesn't like to talk about anything so there is no talki8ng about pleasant memories with our pups.This is where I come. Thank to everyone especially you Jan . You have no idea how much this helps and how much it means to me. Dog Fairies I wish you hadn't gone through it to. Take care.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

For G's 1 yr anniversary, this is what I did. I secured a young friend with tons of energy. Drove an hr to where we used to live. Parked close to where I used to live and took him on Gators tour. We went through all the trails to the lake, through trails through a wooded area that surrounds a big field. We did the tour through the field. Then we went back to my car a over to another area I walked him. A major creek. Walked up the creek on trails and back down via the bike path. All in all it was a 4 hour hike as I tried to cover everything.


While at the creek we found a rectangular slab of flagstone that I thought I might have use for.


We picked it up and there was a flat heart shaped rock.


Thought it was fitting. Brought both home.


I also took G's urn with us on the trip. Not on the walk though..lol
It had been just yucky weather for days prior...but that day, the sun shone down, no winds, only +4C but it was perfect. It was so cathartic and I had such a nice time reminiscing to my friend the memories. He adored Gator.


I wanted to do a thread here, but I want to do a video montage, but haven't been able to go through pics. I start, then I get so depressed, and shut it down.
I still cry. More times then I want to admit.
If you cannot talk to hubby about. You can always take your pups on Lucky's walk and tell them your stories. I bet they'd be happy to hear them


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

With time the ache will subside but it surfaces unexpectedly sometimes. We have 4 dogs buried on our property I have planted flowering annuals on their graves after burial, so whenever they bloom I know another year has passed. This weekend my hubby and I stood still by the blooming daffodils from one of them. That has been at least 5 years and it was still raw at that moment. I miss my old friends very much. But then I smile when I see Deja, running around, being so alive, young and healthy.
D&L mom, hope you'll find peace in playing and learning with your new pup.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

WolfyDog The idea of planting perennials is a great one. I need a place to visit to remember all our dogs we have lost. I hope that being active with the dogs would help and has a little . I just have to keep going. 

Gator Bytes that was a great way to remember Gator. I took Charlie on a walk of Lucky's favorite park about month ago.Maybe Ill do it again.

Again I so appreciate you guys and your support.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

On Monday I took Scarlet out to my breeders house, and we took the dogs out walking in the woods. We came across the little stand of trees where we had sprinkled Sage's ashes almost two years ago. There were white crocuses blooming like crazy at the base of the trees. Nowhere else. It made me smile.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It is hard to believe it has been a year. I have quit responding to these In loving memory threads, because I believe people thought I was a morbid coo-coo clock LOL but I did not want to miss typing in your thread. I have considered you and a few others my friends on here. Remember Lucky will always be in your memories nor will he ever be forgotten....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> This will not be as eloquent or as long as my wonderful boy deserves. I cant type this at home so I'm doing on my lunch hour at work. Lucky my best friend has been gone a year . I miss him so much I cant stand it. I think I'm going to have to stop b/c I'm tearing up and my door is open. Lucky buddy I love you so much. Give Daisy a kiss for me. I miss you both. Thank you for being there and being the best dog I could ever asked for. Please watch over us.
> Love
> Mom


God bless you. The pain always has a way of coming back. GSDs are a cut above and that is why the pain lingers on and on. Remember the good times.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I know how you feel, you're not crazy, you lost a huge part of your life when Lucky passed on. It's coming up on a year from when I lost Pasta and it's still too much to bear, whenever I think about her it makes me cry. Losing your best friend really sucks, and that's exactly what it is when your pet dies no matter what anyone else may say. 
It does get better with time in that you don't think of it as much but I don't think that it gets any easier when you do think about it. I loved hearing about Lucky so if you need to talk I'm here (my husband dosent talk about these things either so I know how that is!) Lucky was one special guy and I bet you will get to see him again someday.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> It is hard to believe it has been a year. I have quit responding to these In loving memory threads, because I believe people thought I was a morbid coo-coo clock LOL but I did not want to miss typing in your thread. I have considered you and a few others my friends on here. Remember Lucky will always be in your memories nor will he ever be forgotten....



Loneforce Thank you for being there for me in these last years . I think these memorial threads help people but I understand how you feel. I worried about the same thing. Lucky will definitely be with me always.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

astrovan2487 said:


> I know how you feel, you're not crazy, you lost a huge part of your life when Lucky passed on. It's coming up on a year from when I lost Pasta and it's still too much to bear, whenever I think about her it makes me cry. Losing your best friend really sucks, and that's exactly what it is when your pet dies no matter what anyone else may say.
> It does get better with time in that you don't think of it as much but I don't think that it gets any easier when you do think about it. I loved hearing about Lucky so if you need to talk I'm here (my husband dosent talk about these things either so I know how that is!) Lucky was one special guy and I bet you will get to see him again someday.


 
Thanks Astrovan I want to do a montage of pictures of Lucky but its still to hard. He was goofy as a young dog well actually for a long time. This place helps me get through. I remember your Pasta. Sending thoughts your way. Maybe all our dogs are together in a forum at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Montages are very nice. My husband made a video of photos of our two dogs that had past Karat and Bella it was his way of helping him grieve. When Karat our first shepherd passed away our kids remember only a little as they were two and four so it so nice to show them and share our memories. The videos can be hard to watch though and bring back all those fleeting emotions all at once it is though a special memory to have. We have two dogs three cats and bunny, a parakeet, a few fish buried in our back yard and 1 feral kitten that did not make it who we try to save. I hope we do not move. My mom's house has many dogs I grew up with who passed over the years there stories still shared. They are with us every step of the way through all the good and bad twist and turns in life -their loss leaves a great emptiness. I think any person who has owned these great animals know and understand the pain of loosing their best friend. I really like that poem that gator bytes posted it is very true.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> Montages are very nice. My husband made a video of photos of our two dogs that had past Karat and Bella it was his way of helping him grieve. When Karat our first shepherd passed away our kids remember only a little as they were two and four so it so nice to show them and share our memories. The videos can be hard to watch though and bring back all those fleeting emotions all at once it is though a special memory to have. We have two dogs three cats and bunny, a parakeet, a few fish buried in our back yard and 1 feral kitten that did not make it who we try to save. I hope we do not move. My mom's house has many dogs I grew up with who passed over the years there stories still shared. They are with us every step of the way through all the good and bad twist and turns in life -their loss leaves a great emptiness. I think any person who has owned these great animals know and understand the pain of loosing their best friend. I really like that poem that gator bytes posted it is very true.



I have all the ashes of our dogs. The plan is they go with me . I need to do a memorial to our pups. No one wants to talk about our past dogs and everybody gets uncomfortable when I talk. However to be fair I've been pretty depressed . I'm kind of alone right now a lot of changes in my social circle friends have left the area and remarriages and changes so no one other than my husband remembers our beautiful pups.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Montages are very nice. My husband made a video of photos of our two dogs that had past Karat and Bella it was his way of helping him grieve. When Karat our first shepherd passed away our kids remember only a little as they were two and four so it so nice to show them and share our memories. The videos can be hard to watch though and bring back all those fleeting emotions all at once it is though a special memory to have. We have two dogs three cats and bunny, a parakeet, a few fish buried in our back yard and 1 feral kitten that did not make it who we try to save. I hope we do not move. My mom's house has many dogs I grew up with who passed over the years there stories still shared. They are with us every step of the way through all the good and bad twist and turns in life -their loss leaves a great emptiness. I think any person who has owned these great animals know and understand the pain of loosing their best friend. I really like that poem that gator bytes posted it is very true.
> ...


Sounds like a great plan! It's nice to have a place where you are heard. Nothing stays the same -even the way you are feeling right now. You will have many new adventures to look forward to and new memories to make with your pups watching over you along the way.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> Sounds like a great plan! It's nice to have a place where you are heard. Nothing stays the same -even the way you are feeling right now. You will have many new adventures to look forward to and new memories to make with your pups watching over you along the way.


Thanks Jenny I try to remember that.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

It makes me tear up myself just thinking about how much you miss them. Remember all the wonderful times you shared. I hope your broken heart can find some small comfort in that. :hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

lalabug said:


> It makes me tear up myself just thinking about how much you miss them. Remember all the wonderful times you shared. I hope your broken heart can find some small comfort in that. :hug:


Thank you Lalabug. I know I was extremely fortunate to have had him for as long as Idid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It's just one of those things where we have to take the bad with the good, if it wasn't excruciating to lose them, then having them wouldn't have been so awesome. Time does heal, but sometimes it takes a lot of time.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks Astrovan I want to do a montage of pictures of Lucky but its still to hard. He was goofy as a young dog well actually for a long time. This place helps me get through. I remember your Pasta. Sending thoughts your way. Maybe all our dogs are together in a forum at Rainbow Bridge.


I just wonder if all our dogs are complaining about us in THEIR forum. I can just hear them now:

"Well, Mom tries her best, but she is the worst ball thrower I have ever seen. I just get exasperated because no matter how much training I give her, she never improves."


----------

